# turning a bed frame into a cage?



## blue_lop_love272 (May 2, 2013)

ok. this may sound weird, but I thought it was a good idea, I sleep on the top bunk of my bed, so the bottom bunk is unused, so I was thinking about turning it into a cage for my 2 mini lop bunnies, but I need ideas on what to make it out of I was thinking about wrapping small animal wire around the supports of the bed, but I also need a door and a ramp and a bottom for the cage, any help? Thanks guys! PS it is a standard sized single bed made out of metal and the bottom has pieces of wood running across it as support for the mattress. :rabbithop:thanks:


----------



## annabelle00 (May 2, 2013)

I was also considering something like that except for a loft bed. Something like a bunny playground underneath.


----------



## Azerane (May 2, 2013)

You could use wire mesh around the edge, though be sure it's reasonably sturdy, or you could use the nic grids that most people use, or even attach the wire panels of a pet play pen/run http://www.pettravelcenter.com/img/products/550-24-Whiteb.jpg around the edge of the bed, and one of them would already have a door. For the flooring, I'm not sure, you could just use more mesh with support underneath of course, and then lay something over the mesh like cardboard, linoleum, newspaper, blankets etc.

Very cool idea


----------



## jazminrae (May 2, 2013)

Ok so we have also been thinking of turning a piece of furniture into a big rabbit savvy condo! so that it can be in the living room! and here is what we have found of people who turned furniture into a rabbit home ! hope this helps as an inspiration!


----------



## jazminrae (May 2, 2013)

Also found these examples that might actually help because they use a bed frame to create a cage! hope this helps lol sorry for the pic overload i just find it helpful when i can actually see a finished caged!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2013)

We used to have an Iguana that was almost 6 feet long. I made a cage on wheels for him that was 6 by 7 wide and 7 tall with a whole small tree inside for climbing. Just make sure of support issues and cleaning needs and let your imagination run with it.


----------



## Troller (May 3, 2013)

I've thought about the possibility of this as well, but having two Giant Flemish make general furniture ideas a bit difficult so yeah my mind went to bed frames. I think it's a good idea, but sadly in my case I have to figure out if the buns I have will even bond first.


----------



## blue_lop_love272 (May 3, 2013)

My Dad and I have come up with a plan, we're gonna put wood around the bottom to prevent mess, and wire going up to the top and we're gonna drill holes than kable tie it to the bed, and we're going to skrew wood onto the frame to hold the door. we're building it in a few weeks. Here's a pic of my idea, sorry my photo editing skills are not exactly amazing, lol


----------



## blue_lop_love272 (May 3, 2013)

still don't know what we're gonna make the bottom out of though


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2013)

don't use wood on it... pee and wood bad combination. Just NOT a good combination at all that.

Use coroplast around the base. Then you can use wire shelves, office cubes or whatever have you to enclose the sides...even hardware cloth on the sides will do the trick. Have a couple of doors on it, add a ramp depending on how high it is from the floor if you want the buns to come out.

You can make it as pretty/fancy or just plain functional as you want.


----------



## JBun (May 3, 2013)

Looks good! You could use 5/8-3/4" plywood for the base. You could use thinner plywood if you have support boards going across. But wood is fine as long as your buns are good at using the litter box. You could even put a plywood shelf in there. You may also want to cover the plywood with linoleum, to protect the wood from pee accidents. Either a big piece tacked down, or the stick on tiles. You'll want it with a little texture to it so it's not so slippery for your buns. Whatever wire mesh you use, you'll just want to make sure the holes are small enough that your rabbits aren't going to get their heads stuck in the wire. Post pics too! I would love to see how it turns out


----------



## Luluznewz (May 6, 2013)

I think the idea is great and really creative. The one thing I have to ask is how active are your rabbits at night? I know mine can do a lot of scratching and hopping and throwing things. My one concern is that their activity might vibrate up the bed and make it really hard for you to sleep. I think this might be an issue with my rabbits, but if youres are more quite, go for it! I just thought I should mention that possibility in case your rabbits dont sleep in your room now and youre not sure how loud they will be.


----------



## MatherRabbit (May 6, 2013)

How would it work to put counter-top material on top of the plywood? The linoleum might be a better idea, but I thought I might throw that in there. I think the stuff at our local hardware store is about $30 for a huge sheet. If you got linoleum remnants though, they would probably be cheaper. 

My real comment was, how about putting a hole in that wood floor so there are 2 levels? Depending on the height of your bed, you might want to put in a ramp, but my buns usually bypass the ramp and just hop. I keep their litter boxes on a different level from their food and sleeping area. Be sure to post your finished product. It sounds neat!


----------



## blue_lop_love272 (May 6, 2013)

ok thanks! I emailed my local sign shop and a it will cost me just $40 for all the coroplast I need, I have decided to cut and fold the sides than glue them together so its waterproof, although my rabbits are litter trained so it should be easy to clean.


----------



## sweet_buns (May 6, 2013)

Can rabbits not dig and bite through coroplast?


----------



## blue_lop_love272 (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm, My bunnies may actually dig through the coroplast, I'll use lino instead I think, My Bunnies do tend to be a little loud at night, but not too bad plus I'm a teenager, so I can sleep through anything. I'll ask Dad as hes building it, but the idea of another level for food sounds really good didn't think about that, I will take pics while I'm building so everybody can see how I made it, it will take a little while to build though, I'm SO excited!


----------

